# Press Basket



## BobR (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone know of any place that sells replacement baskets for grape press? Some time ago, I googled it and got a hit, but now I can not find any place that just sells the basket. The press that I have is older than I am. It belonged to an old neighbor who was making wine as long as I can remember. It's a Baccellieri press and is marked, Baccellieri Bros MGF Philla, PA, Pat-D, B23. The basket is 17 inches tall and is around 14 1/2 to 14 3/4 across. The old wooden slats have shrunk so much over the years that the grapes press out the sides, plus some are in bad shape.


----------



## whackfol (Nov 8, 2016)

If you can't find one consider replacing the slats.


----------



## Mismost (Nov 8, 2016)

could you line it with a paint strainer bag?


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 9, 2016)

I use a fruit straining bag inside my basket. It's a little more " porous" than the paint bags which I use for straining etc. it would very easy for a wood worker to make new slats. I built my own basket. Roy


----------



## BobR (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah, there is a local woodworking shop near by and I was told that they could replace the slats, but I was hoping to keep the old basket and put it on an even older press that I have and use it just for show. Might have to go with putting a straining bag inside. Oh well, Thanks all!


----------



## Johnd (Nov 9, 2016)

BobR said:


> Yeah, there is a local woodworking shop near by and I was told that they could replace the slats, but I was hoping to keep the old basket and put it on an even older press that I have and use it just for show. Might have to go with putting a straining bag inside. Oh well, Thanks all!



Bob, check out the link below. I don't know if they have the size basket you need for your press, but it's worth a shot to find out. Prices between $54 and $84. I got my press from them and was happy with their CS..............

http://pleasanthillgrain.com/american-red-oak-wood-fruit-press-basket

or try this one: http://www.simplyciderpresses.com/replacement-tub/


----------



## BobR (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Johnd, sure worth a try.


----------

